# FreeBSD 11.3-STABLE not booting up



## Elliott32224 (Feb 22, 2021)

I am using FreeBSD 11.3-STABLE for pfSense. In the process of restoring an old backup for pfSense, everything got trashed on the computer. So, now, when I boot up the computer, I get "no boot loader (see attached photo)." I put in the default and nothing happens. I tried to reinstall from a USB drive, but that doesn't work. Being a novice at this, how can I get out of this part to a prompt to get other information to boot from the USB drive to reinstall? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2021)

Elliott32224 said:


> I am using FreeBSD 11.3-STABLE for pfSense.


pfSense is a derivative and not supported here. FreeBSD 11.3 is end-of-life and not supported either.

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Elliott32224 (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks.


----------

